

It's Time For A native EventEmitter [2012] - codecurve
http://ricardo.cc/2012/08/09/Its-time-for-a-native-EventEmitter.html

======
abhn
yes and no. Javascript in the browser sort-of reminds me of a microkernel.
Competing methods and implementations is a good thing. Having things that we
_think_ are fundamental be replacable gives us some freedom. Native
implementations, from a performance perspective ... yes. Declaring "this is
the reference for pattern X", not a big fan of that idea.

